# First Night Photos



## LBoogieOnTheNik

This is the first night photo I've taken with my DSLR.  Shooting at night is so much fun that I don't really want to shoot in the daytime anymore.  

Let me know what you think.  I really appreciate the feedback.

Image #1




Image #2


----------



## LaFoto

Welcome to the world of nighttime photography. It IS great fun, isn't it? Provided you've got a lot of time on your hands and no one around you who's getting restless...

I am NOT fond of the rays in 2.

Bridges as leading lines and lights offering repetitive elements are always a wise choice, I think. How wide open was your aperture?


----------



## myvinyl333

Night photos are some of my favorites and these remind me why~:thumbup:


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

LaFoto said:


> Welcome to the world of nighttime photography. It IS great fun, isn't it? Provided you've got a lot of time on your hands and no one around you who's getting restless...
> 
> I am NOT fond of the rays in 2.
> 
> Bridges as leading lines and lights offering repetitive elements are always a wise choice, I think. How wide open was your aperture?



f/13 for the first one and f/22 for the second one.  I tried a zooming technique I saw online to create the rays in #2.  I thought it came out pretty cool.


----------



## pbelarge

#1
I like the lighting against the piers, looks very realistic for a night shot

#2
I like the zooming in effect, very cool.

Where were you standing/swimming when you took those shots???


----------



## LBoogieOnTheNik

pbelarge said:


> #1
> I like the lighting against the piers, looks very realistic for a night shot
> 
> #2
> I like the zooming in effect, very cool.
> 
> Where were you standing/swimming when you took those shots???



I was standing and squatting.  The squatting was harder than the standing.    

The lighting is from a restaurant that's right in front of the pier and when I saw it, I thought it was perfect how the white light was cast on the bottom of the pier and the incandescent light glowed from the top.  I'm starting to have an appreciate for incandescent light as I've been playing around with it creatively.

I took this closeup shot of just the bottom and the light gives it that spooky look which I just loved.  One of my friends says it looks like something from a horror movie.  What do you think of this one?


----------

